# AKC Golden Name - Help name Romeo



## Shinecatcher (May 8, 2005)

Hello,

We're tossing around names for our Romeo. Anyone want to help?
Mom is Paisley Poppyfield Papa's Pride. Dad is Simon Jonston -- a bit boring...
Romeo will be trained for Field. Paisley had Show championships in her line. Dad had the Field.

We live in Sequim WA on the Olympic Peninsula near the Rainforest. We live in the "Rainshadow" where the sun always shines. Less rain here than Los Angeles! It's also called the "Blue Hole" and we're smack dab in the middle of it.

So, with that background, here's some of our thoughts:

Shinecatchers' Romeo Goldenheart
Romeo Rainshadow's Ranger (hubby is really into the Ranger thing - so something with Ranger....)
Lord Romeo of the Rainshadow

By the way, we named him Romeo because he was the most affectionate of our litter. He is a languid lover. He becomes very mellow when held and his tongue licks you so slowly it gets stuck on your skin. He makes us laugh every time!

Any suggestions for us?


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Shinecatcher said:


> ...and his tongue licks you so slowly it gets stuck on your skin...


I just love that description of the "SLOW LICK"... its exactly what our Sidney does.


----------



## Allie and the Gang =) (Apr 21, 2005)

Wherefore art thou Romeo? I LOVE IT! 

No but seriously, he sounds like a wonderful boy! Have fun naming him, its quite fun! Keep us updated on what you pick!!!

GOOD LUCK!:bowl:


----------

